# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  ΤΕΣΤ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ WISC III

## Aik.Hond

Καλημέρα σας, 

Είμαι νέο μέλος στην ομάδα. Γράφω εδώ, διότι ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το τεστ αξιολόγησης wisc iii. Επειδή, όμως δε μπορώ να διαθέσω αρκετά χρήματα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν και που μπορώ να το βρω μεταχειρισμένο, σε οικονομική τιμή.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Κατερίνα Χονδρομπύλα
Ψυχολόγος

----------

